# الرئيس الأمريكى للمسلمين: عيد مبارك



## صالح (6 نوفمبر 2011)

: هنأ الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما المسلمين فى جميع أنحاء العالم بمناسبة عيد الأضحى، متمنيا لهم "عيدا مباركا"، و"حجا مبرورا" لمن أدوا مناسك الحج هذا العام. 
وقال أوباما فى بيان صحفى أصدره البيت الأبيض اليوم، "إن الآلاف من الأمريكيين المسلمين هم من بين أولئك الذين انضموا إلى أحد أكبر التجمعات الأكثر تنوعا فى العالم هذا العام لأداء مناسك الحج فى مكة المكرمة، والأماكن القريبة منها".
وأضاف البيان، أن المسلمين بهذا العيد يحيون ذكرى استعداد إبراهيم عليه السلام للتضحية بابنه، وذلك بتوزيع اللحوم والغذاء على أولئك الأقل حظا فى العالم"، مشيرا إلى أن المسلمين يشاركون الولايات المتحدة والمجتمع الدولى فى جهود الإغاثة لمساعدة أولئك الذين يكافحون للبقاء على قيد الحياة فى القرن الأفريقى، وأولئك الذين يتعافون من الزلزال المدمر فى تركيا. 
وقال أوباما: "إن شعائر وطقوس العيد والحج تذكر بمشاركة العالم لجذوره من المعتقدات الإبراهيمية والدور القوى للعقيدة فى تحفيز المجتمعات لخدمة والوقوف مع المحتاجين". 
واختتم أوباما تهنئته للمسلمين قائلا: "باسم الشعب الأمريكى، أتقدم بأطيب تمنياتنا بمناسبة موسم الحج.. عيد مبارك وحج مبرور".​


----------

